# Please read: VERY important.



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

Hello everyone,

Thank you for taking the time to read this post, and thank you for taking it in with an open mind. It has come to my attention that a handful of SM members, who also belong to another Maltese forum, have made posts on that forum with the clear intent of posting their "swan song" here on SM and to make sure they "go out in a blaze of glory".

This is nothing more than a childish attempt to hurt me and the members of SM because they do not agree with the way SM is run. They don’t agree that some posts must be edited or deleted to protect my well being, the well being of the members and the entity that is SpoiledMaltese.com.

It is not always easy trying to allow a balance of posts and threads that are within the law in a legal sense and within the law of fairness, while still promoting the betterment of the breed, discussing our beloved breed and having FUN.

SpoiledMaltese.com cannot and will not ever be perfect. We do our best and that is all we can provide. We will continue to grow and improve, but not everyone will be happy with the result of our efforts. Yet it is rather ironic that those who are complaining about SM either behind the scenes in PMs or on other sites are logged in here just about every day ... signed on anonymously. I can’t help but wonder, if SM is so unpleasant for them, why do they spend so much time here.

Instead of resorting to piteous "swan songs" of drama I would ask them to please respect the loyal members here, respect me and SM and please just move on. I don't want it here, I do not need it here and it will not be tolerated in any fashion, either in threat or action.

I have received emails and PMs from many of our loyal SM members with regards to this situation and I thank you for your concern. I am only taking this step to protect you, protect me and protect SM in advance. Please respect the fact that I may have to ban or delete some long-time members.

Thank you again for your time and thank you for being a member of SM.

Joe


Please respond in the following thread...
http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?showtopic=35052


----------

